# Toro Tension Spring -- Need some advise



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I just replaced the tension spring on my Toro 83080. This is a spring the connects a bracket associated with the friction disc to a hole located by the drive pulleys. It was actually easier than I thought it would be. My problem now is that I have no forward or reverse movement when I put it into gear. I've adjusted the rod length for both forward and reverse, yet to no avail. If I release the tension spring, so it has no tension, I still don't have movement, but at least can roll the machine forward or backward. With the spring hooded up, it is quite difficult. 

Would love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gsnod said:


> I just replaced the tension spring on my Toro 83080. This is a spring the connects a bracket associated with the friction disc to a hole located by the drive pulleys. It was actually easier than I thought it would be. My problem now is that I have no forward or reverse movement when I put it into gear. I've adjusted the rod length for both forward and reverse, yet to no avail. If I release the tension spring, so it has no tension, I still don't have movement, but at least can roll the machine forward or backward. With the spring hooded up, it is quite difficult.
> 
> Would love to hear your suggestions!


 FIRST OFF I will need the right model number. that one you gave draws a BIG goose egg. then I can help you


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry about that Powershift93 -- mixed the order of the numbers....

Model 38080, Serial # 8000160. I know you know these machines, so look forward to your insight. 




POWERSHIFT93 said:


> FIRST OFF I will need the right model number. that one you gave draws a BIG goose egg. then I can help you


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it part # 13 
.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, part 13 is what broke, and I've replaced it and connected it on both ends to where it was originally connected. So, I think I've got the spring correct on both ends...



Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is it part # 13
> .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those drawing sometimes can be very obscure. where is the bottom part of the spring hook on to. does the friction wheel touch the drive disk. on that shaft where the wheel slides on the shaft. that might need the slop cleaned out of it. there are bushing that hold that assembly in there see if there is play in that to. try that first. then let me know what happens. I WILL NOT LEAVE YOU HANGING IN THE WIND!!!


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Powershift -- I'll attach a picture below, and look at the bottom of the unit tomorrow evening. Based upon what I saw on the broken end, as well as the hook on the other end, which was hanging onto the part # 14 in the picture, I feel that the spring is on correctly. UNLESS, there are two holes on # 14, one on the vertical piece (as shown on the picture) and one on the horizontal piece. BUT, I think I've got it on correctly, as I'm sure it is on the vertical piece like in the picture.

I'll look at the drive disc and shaft tomorrow, as it probably does need cleaned up. Hopefully more tomorrow. 




POWERSHIFT93 said:


> those drawing sometimes can be very obscure. where is the bottom part of the spring hook on to. does the friction wheel touch the drive disk. on that shaft where the wheel slides on the shaft. that might need the slop cleaned out of it. there are bushing that hold that assembly in there see if there is play in that to. try that first. then let me know what happens. I WILL NOT LEAVE YOU HANGING IN THE WIND!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gsnod said:


> Powershift -- I'll attach a picture below, and look at the bottom of the unit tomorrow evening. Based upon what I saw on the broken end, as well as the hook on the other end, which was hanging onto the part # 14 in the picture, I feel that the spring is on correctly. UNLESS, there are two holes on # 14, one on the vertical piece (as shown on the picture) and one on the horizontal piece. BUT, I think I've got it on correctly, as I'm sure it is on the vertical piece like in the picture.
> 
> I'll look at the drive disc and shaft tomorrow, as it probably does need cleaned up. Hopefully more tomorrow.


 those 2 holes either one will work. there is something else going on in there. that we have to figure out. shoot me some more pics it is easier to see then those obscure drawing they have. did it go forward and backward before you replaced the spring???????


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the same thing happened to mine, the spring rusted in halfd and i just live with out the spring, its completely usable


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"the same thing happened to mine, the spring rusted in halfd and i just live with out the spring, its completely usable" *_

You need to think about that a bit. Sure it's useable as the springs function is to pull the friction wheel off the flat drive plate.
Works fine without it but if you leave it sitting there running in neutral it likely grinds and or burns a flat spot on the friction wheel as the friction wheel is touching the plate. It just isn't against it hard enough to supply drive but it's slipping and getting worn in one spot.
Much better idea to replace the spring and save wear and tear on the friction wheel.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ive been waiting to do it, but i dont know what the pn is


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I just replaced the spring on my 8/24 Toro 38080 a few weeks ago. Part number is 11-4640 and cost me $9 at the local Toro dealer.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, the spring is quite inexpensive and was not difficult to put on. Based upon PowerShift's comments, I'll look at the innards of the Toro this weekend and see where my issue is. 

I'll take some photo's this weekend and post for everyone's look/see.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

does anybody in ct know where my local toro dealer is?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

43128 said:


> does anybody in ct know where my local toro dealer is?


 Connecticut lawn mower dealers, services & parts 1

*NEWINGTON HARDWARE*
460 New Britain Av
Newington, CT 6111
P: 860-666-8266


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thank, appreciate it


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that closed, some stupid pawn shop went their, it used to be a 10 minute walk from my house, big box stores like lowes and home depot forced them to close


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> ive been waiting to do it, but i dont know what the pn is


 GO TO TORO.COM under parts put in your model number and you can down load all that stuff for free.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

cool, thanks


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

OK - an update and success story. As a reminder, I had replaced the tension spring on my Toro 38080, and then had minimal drive, and it was very difficult to move when in neutral. Got in on it's bucket today, and took some pictures. As I was looking at it, moving around levers, I thought to myself....this is really a pretty simple set-up. It's clean, and I don't see anything loose or broken. Hmm...how can I get the drive disc to not be touching the drive wheel/pulley when in neutral.

That's when it hit me....when I pulled the lever back towards reverse, the drive disc lifted off the disc wheel/pulley surface. What if i adjusted the control lever so when in neutral, the disc is not touching the surface? You see, I had been making all my adjustments with the wheels on the ground....raising the unit onto the bucket gave me a different perspective, and also me to adjust it adequately. 

So, many thanks to everyone, especially PowerShift93 who led me down the right road.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> does anybody in ct know where my local toro dealer is?


Easiest is to just pull up Toro's web site and punch in your zip code.
TORO | Where to Buy, Service or Rent a Toro Product
Might be a neighborhood hardware store close to you that services lawn mowers, blowers, small engines that can get Toro or whatever parts for you too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gsnod said:


> OK - an update and success story. As a reminder, I had replaced the tension spring on my Toro 38080, and then had minimal drive, and it was very difficult to move when in neutral. Got in on it's bucket today, and took some pictures. As I was looking at it, moving around levers, I thought to myself....this is really a pretty simple set-up. It's clean, and I don't see anything loose or broken. Hmm...how can I get the drive disc to not be touching the drive wheel/pulley when in neutral.
> 
> That's when it hit me....when I pulled the lever back towards reverse, the drive disc lifted off the disc wheel/pulley surface. What if i adjusted the control lever so when in neutral, the disc is not touching the surface? You see, I had been making all my adjustments with the wheels on the ground....raising the unit onto the bucket gave me a different perspective, and also me to adjust it adequately.
> 
> So, many thanks to everyone, especially PowerShift93 who led me down the right road.


 now you are using the old gray matter.


----------

